# Intel graphics (T430s) broke after ports update, but I have found strange solution



## warlock66613 (Oct 17, 2020)

After the last ports update on my laptop Lenovo T430s `X` stopped working.

Of course, installing `xf86-video-intel` allowed` X` to run, but that is not what I wanted (eg. `glxgears` does not work with` xf86-video-intel` installed).

Finally, I found a solution: after changing the `kld_list="i915kms"` line in `/etc/rc.conf` to `kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"`, `X` began to work.

Could anyone helps to understand this situation?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 17, 2020)

Writing only the kernel module names seems only to work for AMD. That means that you dont had any gpu kernel module loaded, thats why glxgears dont have worked. BTW the inbuild modesetting driver by x11-servers/xorg-server is more up to date for intel.


----------



## nunotex (Oct 19, 2020)

warlock66613 said:


> Finally, I found a solution: after changing the `kld_list="i915kms"` line in `/etc/rc.conf` to `kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"`, `X` began to work.
> 
> Could anyone helps to understand this situation?


That path is correct. You can search what kmod you have installed by searching `pkg info |grep kmod`

My example is `pkg info -D drm-fbsd12.0-kmod` gives this message


----------



## the3ajm (Jan 18, 2021)

I believe the module you've loaded is the "newer" version for intel graphics as your previous variable points to the one in the base which is /boot/kernel/i915kms.ko which typically supports for legacy drivers which mine has that's from 2008.


----------

